# Workspace and Tool Rental - LA



## jedi (May 26, 2012)

I'm trying something new in my shop. I've opened it up to artists, students and craftsmen in the Los Angeles area.
You can rent tools or bring your own and rent workspace for a short or extended time. I've posted the rates and tools on my website.

ArtAssistWorkshop.com

If you have a need for this service or you have questions or suggestions, I'd like to hear from you.
jedi


----------



## bent (May 9, 2008)

what does this do to your insurance rates? i can see alot of liability issues with opening up your shop to outsiders.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

This idea has been around for years and the potential liability usually kills it before it starts.

Hopefully you ran this by your insurance agent. If not, you're walking on really thin ice. If you're using some kind of liability release form, check with your lawyer - those rarely stand up in court.


----------



## jedi (May 26, 2012)

That's the first thing you do. Make sure you're clear of any liability. 
I'm covered up to 2 million. You also have a release signed.
If it's written well, it will hold up in court.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

70 years ago, you could do this and if someone got injured (through their own care-less-ness), they wouldn't try to sue you. Today is a different story. Even family can sue you. I wish there could be a place people could go to use tools and shop space, but it will never happen. Today if someone runs in front of your car, you are liable for damages, regardless of fault. Something here is very wrong.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

You seem to have the right ideas, but have you talked this over with a personal injury lawyer? Two million isn't really all that much these days and my lawyer friends tell me that few releases stand up in a court.

If you're comfortable, go for it. - lol


----------

